# Ride every day v. every other day



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Is it better to ride shorter distances everyday or longer distances every other day. Right now I ride 20 miles 2x during the week and 40 to 60 miles on the weekend. Is it better to do that or ride 10 miles 4x during the week and ride the long ride on the weekend?

My goals are weight loss, lower heart rate while climbing and overall fitness, I am 54, 5'11' and weigh 230 lbs. i want to get into the 195 to 205 range for weight.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

I think you can push yourself to do 20 miles 4x a week and do the 40-60 miles on the weekend.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I think its more about intensity then distance. If I'm doing mostly flat rides I will ride in blocks of 4 or 5 days a week. But when I race or do high intensity stuff like climb 3 to 4k feet in a ride or do hard group rides I ride every other day. It also depends on how much recovery you can do when your at work the next day. I have to be on my feet all day working a really physical job so I don't get to rest at work.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Vibe said:


> I think you can push yourself to do 20 miles 4x a week and do the 40-60 miles on the weekend.


I think you are right.:thumbsup:


----------



## Knitapair (Apr 10, 2012)

To lose weight you need to do longer distances. Your body gets energy first from the sugars in your blood, then tries to replenish them from digestion and after that it burns fat stores. It can take a couple hours to burn through your blood sugars so your 40-60 mi rides are the ones burning fat.

Generally any workout plan is a combination of volume and intensity. Whether you ride short intense distances or longer at an easier pace the combined required effort should be similar. If you're only doing 10-15 miles then it should be at really high effort.

Different rides are going to develop different types of fitness. Lots of short intense rides are going to develop power. The longer rides will develop a more TT-like ability to lock in and grind. You also need to consider how much time you have and what events you want to do.

Generally. Do both but I would say 10 miles is too short. You really need to ride for a least an hour to truly get in a work out.


----------



## LinoD (Sep 16, 2010)

*from a road racing pov...*

I'm currently a cat5 road racer (one more race till im in the 4's)... 38 years old, with a full time job. I ride about 8-12hrs a week w/ 8-15K ft of climbing. Miles can range from 120-200miles a week. like to ride 5 days a week. Depending on my race schedule. 

The key for me is to cut out the junk miles. I go out with a very specific training plan. Sprint intervals, hill repeats, rest, uphill sprints, Time Trial efforts, standing sprints... I feel best the more I'm on the bike. Keep in mind after any Hard training day, even though I'm on the bike the next day, it's an easy day. imho, riding your bike only every other day is limiting. Try riding two days in row, third day rest, two days in a row, third day rest. I bet you see stronger results then only riding every other day... just my 2cents.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not correct*



Knitapair said:


> To lose weight you need to do longer distances.


Faulty analysis. You lose weight when you take in fewer calories than you burn. There is no magic about whether you are burning fat or carbs when riding, as your body will seek to replenish whatever you burn. If you create a calorie deficit then your body will be forced to burn fat as an energy source and maybe burn some muscle if you are only restricting calories. Exercising will minimize the muscle loss. The fat burning will take place all day long if you are in calorie deficit, whether you are exercising or not. Forget about all the "fat burning zone" nonsense.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

^ true - exercising allows you to have a higher calorie maintenance level meaning if you go over it, you're over your daily calorie limit and vice versa. 

so besides riding, you should check your eating habits as well.


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

Vibe said:


> I think you can push yourself to do 20 miles 4x a week and do the 40-60 miles on the weekend.


X2:thumbsup: Thats my workout


----------



## Knitapair (Apr 10, 2012)

Kerry Irons said:


> Faulty analysis. You lose weight when you take in fewer calories than you burn. There is no magic about whether you are burning fat or carbs when riding, as your body will seek to replenish whatever you burn. If you create a calorie deficit then your body will be forced to burn fat as an energy source and maybe burn some muscle if you are only restricting calories. Exercising will minimize the muscle loss. The fat burning will take place all day long if you are in calorie deficit, whether you are exercising or not. Forget about all the "fat burning zone" nonsense.


All i'm saying is that a one hour ride won't burn more than a couple hundred calories so unless you're really limiting your intake then you need to do some longer rides to start burning up your fat reserves.


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

Knitapair said:


> All i'm saying is that a one hour ride won't burn more than a couple hundred calories so unless you're really limiting your intake then you need to do some longer rides to start burning up your fat reserves.


Most people on this board probably burn at least triple that rate, even on easier rides. 200kcal/hour would be coasting around, with just a little pedaling.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

johnlh said:


> Most people on this board probably burn at least triple that rate, even on easier rides. 200kcal/hour would be coasting around, with just a little pedaling.


Basic math proves you right:

150 watts average * 3600 seconds (1hr) = 540kJ ~ 600kCal


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Wrong again*



Knitapair said:


> All i'm saying is that a one hour ride won't burn more than a couple hundred calories so unless you're really limiting your intake then you need to do some longer rides to start burning up your fat reserves.


As others have noted, a typical fit rider is going to burn around 600 calories per hour. 200 calories per hour is about 12 mph on the flats. This is the speed you can ride when you have exhausted your glycogen stores and are running on fat alone (aka The Bonk).


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> As others have noted, a typical fit rider is going to burn around 600 calories per hour. 200 calories per hour is about 12 mph on the flats. This is the speed you can ride when you have exhausted your glycogen stores and are running on fat alone (aka The Bonk).


True dat. On my medium to higher intensity rides I usually burn anywhere from 630 to 700/hr. I'm not trying to lose weight however because my Momma thinks I'm too skinny


----------

